# Aspirateur de site



## lecosaque (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir à toutes & à tous, 
C'est la 1ère fois que je viens communiquer avec Vous.
Je recherche le nom d'un bon aspirateur de site ou un site web ou je pourrais télécharger un bon aspirateur de site pour mon macBook Pro de 13". Merci d'avance pour vos conseils et vos réponses. Bien à Vous. lecosaque


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Décembre 2011)

tiens voici de quoi t informer sur tous les bons aspirateurs 

http://www.idf.net/info/table.html


----------



## lecosaque (10 Décembre 2011)

Je te remercie, c'est vraiment très sympa !
En as-tu déjà testé pour mac ? Si oui lequel et ton feed-back ?
Bien à toi.


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir

Je trouve que Site Sucker est très bien, même s'il nécessite une petite prise en main. Il n'est pas dans la liste indiquée par kolargol31.


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Décembre 2011)

ah j'ai pas dit que ma liste etait exhaustive


----------

